# my compositions, electroacoustic and otherwise



## Guest (Jul 17, 2017)

Sometimes I like to write some tunes too.

Here's one I made one time: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n8d5abvb1ydt9hm/evolve.wav?dl=0

And here's another I am still working on for a bit of fun: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6tuwut53oah1zy7/Oneironautics 1, aware 170625.wav?dl=0

Interested to hear your thoughts. Do you think I'm going in a good direction? What are some things I could be thinking about with later pieces of music I write?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Cool! The love the first one (Evolve) - I was wondering where it was going until it kind of exploded (or should I say, evolved). Then it was very enjoyable (not that it wasn't before). Your second heavily electroacoustic piece is nice; it sounds like videogame music. Unfortunately I don't have much to critic, as I have little to no experience in this genre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks. Yes the second is certainly more of a fun piece; I'm glad you were able to find a connection with video game music. It was probably an unconscious influence.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Interesting soundscapes; tell us a bit more. What instruments/hardware/software do you use?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

In the first one I wrote for clarinet, violin and piano. The second one I created on a Roland Aira System-1 synthesiser and edited it on audacity.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's definitely unique, but I wouldn't say it's to my taste. But if this is what you believe in, definitely keep doing what your heart wants to express and/or your mind wants to say!

Cheers!

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good work, COAG would be proud

I like the 2nd one very Varesey


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good work, COAG would be proud
> 
> I like the 2nd one very Varesey


Thank you kindly, although I feel that the second one may come across at times as a poor Stockhausen imitator.....


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jms said:


> In the first one I wrote for clarinet, violin and piano. The second one I created on a Roland Aira System-1 synthesiser and edited it on audacity.


I once had a copy of Audacity, but I couldn't work out even what it's supposed to do, let alone how to use it. 

Today I downloaded a thing called Midi Editor; it looks like a fun plaything, though with a rather steep learning curve.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

brianvds said:


> I once had a copy of Audacity, but I couldn't work out even what it's supposed to do, let alone how to use it.
> 
> Today I downloaded a thing called Midi Editor; it looks like a fun plaything, though with a rather steep learning curve.


Audacity certainly isn't as 'nice' to look at or as solid and high quality as something like Pro Tools (which I've also used at the electroacoustic music studio at the University of Melbourne to create some musique concrète works in the past), but it pretty much does the same thing. DAWs are certainly fun to play with and I've made a lot of personal discoveries about sound using them. How are you finding Midi Editor? Is it the same sort of thing?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jms said:


> Audacity certainly isn't as 'nice' to look at or as solid and high quality as something like Pro Tools (which I've also used at the electroacoustic music studio at the University of Melbourne to create some musique concrète works in the past), but it pretty much does the same thing. DAWs are certainly fun to play with and I've made a lot of personal discoveries about sound using them. How are you finding Midi Editor? Is it the same sort of thing?


Midi Editor has a piano roll thing that one can use to compose music. Thus far it actually looks quite promising as plaything, though probably not as tool for professionals. I'll have to play with it some more and see...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Midi Editor has a piano roll thing that one can use to compose music. Thus far it actually looks quite promising as plaything, though probably not as tool for professionals. I'll have to play with it some more and see...


Ah i see, it sounds like a fun way of making music.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

Would a moderator be so kind as to move this to the appropriate area of the forum? Perhaps that way we can generate more discussion.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

jms said:


> Would a moderator be so kind as to move this to the appropriate area of the forum? Perhaps that way we can generate more discussion.


There is a subforum titles "Today's Composers" but I'm not sure there is necessarily more discussion there...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

brianvds said:


> There is a subforum titles "Today's Composers" but I'm not sure there is necessarily more discussion there...


I just don't want to give the impression that this discussion is sock puppeting


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyway, I'll use this thread as a kind of personal blog on what compositions I'm working on and the performances they receive and hopefully there'd be some people who come. I was happily surprised a few years ago when there was another member who saw my sinfonia concertante coincidentally....but I didn't get a chance to meet them! It's be cool to meet some of you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

It's in the right place now. Excellent


----------

